# resealing asphalt shingles with roofing tar?



## timsch (7 mo ago)

Hello all, I have a garage/shop with an asphalt shingle roof that has been through one hurricane. The insurance adjusters stated that it was still in acceptable condition at the time. 

I was speaking with an old salty neighbor of mine the other day and he mentioned that when he was young, his dad made him and his brother get on the roof every year, lift each shingle and reapply the tar/sealer. That got me thinking that this roof of mine would probably benefit from such a thing. If so, which would be the best product? I've got about half of a 5 gallon bucket of Henry's fibered black roof coating from another project. Would this be a good product to use, or should I get some non-fibered coating?

I know this will be a messy, grueling project, but with it being so hot now, and hurricane season starting, and seeing how bad our supply chains are, I'm very concerned about getting hit with a strong one and not being able to get supplies to repair a significantly damaged roof. So I'm willing to go through this if it's worth it in the long run.

How would you do it?


----------



## MaritLage (8 mo ago)

I would probably train my kids to go up there once a year to inspect and re-tar the shingles . Seems like there·s a lot of places these days with roofs that haven·t seen any attention since grandpappy·s day .


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You Henry's will be fine to use, and give you some piece of mind. That said, some caulk tubes of asphalt roof cement will be way easier and less messy to use.


----------



## timsch (7 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> You Henry's will be fine to use, and give you some piece of mind. That said, some caulk tubes of asphalt roof cement will be way easier and less messy to use.



Thanks. I have my wife picking up a half-dozen tubes of that Black Jack roofing sealant shortly. I know it won't be enough, but will let me gauge how much I need.

If only I could find a way to refill the tubes with the 2-3 gallons I have left in the big can.... Then again, the fibrous stuff might not push through a tube nozzle.

I was surprised when I mentioned the job to my 15 year old son last night that he didn't moan and groan. He just said, that won't be too bad. Haha, we'll see how he feels once we're into it.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

A quarter sized blop under each tab is recommended by the manufacturer for hand sealing.


----------



## timsch (7 mo ago)

A blop, hmm. I'd have thought it'd be a strip like the original one. Wouldn't that leave the corners somewhat free to get wind underneath them?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree with you, just passing on the info.


----------



## timsch (7 mo ago)

Much appreciated, roofermann.


----------

